# Welsh meet - 22nd May - 2009



## Gromit (May 8, 2009)

*When?* 22nd May.

*Where?* Cardiff

*No! Where as in what bleeding pub?* Oh sorry. Goat Major from 19:30 onwards. Possibly moving on to the Toucan club afterwards.

*Who?* Poll to follow.


----------



## pigtails (May 9, 2009)

Well I hope the 2 of you have a nice time!!


----------



## Gromit (May 9, 2009)

Gone Coastal, Softybabe and Ddraig will be there too. 

Welsh Urbs are notoriously bad at not RSVP'ing by poll.

(I should add that two of those i named aren't from Wales)


----------



## pigtails (May 9, 2009)

okay...... if you say so dear


----------



## Strumpet (May 9, 2009)

I am coming too. Can't wait! Really missed the last one. be fukn lovely to see you lovely bunch of buggers again 












Oi pigtails. BUgger orf our laaaaahnd


----------



## pigtails (May 9, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Oi pigtails. BUgger orf our laaaaahnd



it's my land too so fuck you!


----------



## Strumpet (May 9, 2009)

You in Wales? 

If not.....shoo...!


----------



## pigtails (May 9, 2009)

Course I am!

I'm sure we've had a conversation about it!



I'm in Cardiff so technically you're coming to my turf!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 9, 2009)

Im up for this xxx


----------



## Dovydaitis (May 9, 2009)

if i hadnt already got plans, id shuffle down


----------



## softybabe (May 9, 2009)

Marius said:


> Gone Coastal, Softybabe and Ddraig will be there too.
> 
> Welsh Urbs are notoriously bad at not RSVP'ing by poll.
> 
> (I should add that two of those i named aren't from Wales)



I'm a maybe....sorry....


----------



## Gromit (May 9, 2009)

Sitter issues?


----------



## softybabe (May 10, 2009)

Marius said:


> Sitter issues?



nah  he's 16!


----------



## lunatrick (May 10, 2009)

having recently moved back to the 'Diff I should come, but I think I have another engagement that weekend - if not will pop in.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 10, 2009)

Asian Dub Foundation at hay book festival same night 

followed by Cardiff anarchist book fair on Saturday afternoon

and topped off with welsh cider festival

then if eyes recover... perhaps another wander around hay during the week


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> and topped off with welsh cider festival



I know the Chairman and the Treasurer of that society 

I've drunk their cider many a time.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 10, 2009)

I might pop along.


----------



## Strumpet (May 10, 2009)

Bettyyyyyy 

softy 



pigtails said:


> Course I am!
> I'm in Cardiff so technically you're coming to my turf!!



AAhh then brace yourself luv! We're about to board!


----------



## pigtails (May 10, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> AAhh then brace yourself luv! We're about to board!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 11, 2009)

will do my best to get a sitter, even if I can just pop in for a bit


----------



## Strumpet (May 11, 2009)

Yesssss ^


----------



## ginger_syn (May 12, 2009)

I'd like to show my face but stuff is difficult at home right now and I can't commit to being there but will try


----------



## Celt (May 12, 2009)

wouldn't you like to come to North Wales, you know one of those north meets south thing?


I suspect i know the answer to this already


----------



## djbombscare (May 12, 2009)

So when are any of you lot gonna come over to brizzle.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 12, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> So when are any of you lot gonna come over to brizzle.


I can wave as I sort of go past on the train  but I can't get off it


----------



## Gromit (May 12, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> So when are any of you lot gonna come over to brizzle.


 
I wanted to come to theat Club Kabu thing but it clashed with something else.

Is there a bristol meet being planned?


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 12, 2009)

Celt said:


> wouldn't you like to come to North Wales, you know one of those north meets south thing?
> 
> 
> I suspect i know the answer to this already



The 'other side' of the M4 you mean?  


Actually, to hell with the M4, the 'other side' of the A48?


----------



## Gromit (May 12, 2009)

Celt said:


> wouldn't you like to come to North Wales, you know one of those north meets south thing?
> 
> 
> I suspect i know the answer to this already



The answer is...

If you want a meet to happen you have to organize it yourself. 

If you build it they may come. 

Try and get the Brum lot to pop across the border too if you try. It's easier for them to get to north Wales than it is for us South Wales folk.


----------



## zog (May 12, 2009)

Celt said:


> wouldn't you like to come to North Wales, you know one of those north meets south thing?
> 
> 
> I suspect i know the answer to this already


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 12, 2009)

I might come... but will you lot come to the bookfair the next day (I'm talking at it! ) or to the post-bookfair gig? We're setting up for the bookfair between 9-12pm, but it shouldn't take that long and I fancy a pint with some of yous after.


----------



## Strumpet (May 12, 2009)

Marius said:


> I wanted to come to theat Club Kabu thing


Me too! AND I wanted to go to the fabulous sounding picnic they all just had 

I'm def. up for embracing Brizzle at some point in the year


----------



## William of Walworth (May 13, 2009)

Count me and festivaldeb in for this 

Being told that that the Welsh Perry and Cider Fest  is also happening strengthens our resolve  

Strumpet are you training it from Swansea? We could share jouneys maybe.

Oh and we're on for the Anarchist Bookfair in Cardiff the Saturday following too. Blimey!


----------



## Strumpet (May 13, 2009)

Yes I will be WoW and ok! that would be lovely 
Pear cider?!? MMmmmMMmmmmmm


----------



## William of Walworth (May 13, 2009)

This very enthusasistic Welsh beer blogger (we've met him!   ) rates the Goat Major for beer. I've definitely been there in the past ....


----------



## William of Walworth (May 13, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Yes I will be WoW and ok! that would be lovely
> Pear cider?!? MMmmmMMmmmmmm





We can sort details out next week


----------



## Gromit (May 13, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> This very enthusasistic Welsh beer blogger (we've met him!   ) rates the Goat Major for beer. I've definitely been there in the past ....


 
Well they do have a small section of pumps labled cask ales so although you may not be in real ale heven you also won't be subjected to (what is for you) mass produced lager hell.

Be good to see you both again as we only met briefly last time.


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2009)

Just bumping this for its final week. Yes thats come quick. It will be next Friday!


----------



## softybabe (May 17, 2009)

Marius said:


> Just bumping this for its final week. Yes thats come quick. It will be next Friday!



Is there a meet up time?


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2009)

Marius said:


> *When?* 22nd May.
> 
> *Where?* Cardiff
> 
> ...





softybabe said:


> Is there a meet up time?



That ok for everyone?

Not too early and not too late i thought.


----------



## softybabe (May 17, 2009)

Marius said:


> That ok for everyone?
> 
> Not too early and not too late i thought.



doh me!  sorry didn't notice the time was on the OP 

I'm planning on being there...prob closer to 8 or 8.30 so make sure you lot don't move a muscle before then  except to the bar of course


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 17, 2009)

Had a quick google and that's looks easy to find  Therefore I shall probably take a wrong turning somewhere as is my usual habit when I say that 

Anyway - I'll see you there folks


----------



## softybabe (May 18, 2009)

GoneCoastal said:


> Had a quick google and that's looks easy to find  Therefore I shall probably take a wrong turning somewhere as is my usual habit when I say that
> 
> Anyway - I'll see you there folks



We shall look out for a man holding a map upside down


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 18, 2009)

softybabe said:


> We shall look out for a man holding a map upside down


Or wandering around looking up at street names  
"Is it that one ?" *Head scratch* "Or that one?"  I shall be fine though, I'm sure


----------



## Strumpet (May 18, 2009)

I'm out. 
Just had hours cut in work so not only can I not spend ANY money right now I have to cut back about 40 a week from next week. 

Joy.


----------



## Gromit (May 18, 2009)

GoneCoastal said:


> Or wandering around looking up at street names
> "Is it that one ?" *Head scratch* "Or that one?"  I shall be fine though, I'm sure



It's right next to a ruddy great big castle. If you can't find that you are Mr Magoo. 

That sucks Strumps. Let's hope you get the money situation sorted in time for Brighton. /fingers crossed whilst touching wood (no not that kind of wood filthy !!).


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 18, 2009)

Marius said:


> It's right next to a ruddy great big castle. If you can't find that you are Mr Magoo.


I know - I'm sorted really 


Marius said:


> That sucks Strumps. Let's hope you get the money situation sorted in time for Brighton. /fingers crossed whilst touching wood (no not that kind of wood filthy !!).


This!


----------



## softybabe (May 18, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I'm out.
> Just had hours cut in work so not only can I not spend ANY money right now I have to cut back about 40 a week from next week.
> 
> Joy.



Oh boo hon!  I'm sure we can keep you on pear cider if that helps us see your lovely face at the meet ...recession is a bitch!


----------



## Gromit (May 18, 2009)

I owe Strumps a pint too. Can stretch to another for a hug.  

Free lift down from Will and Debs.

Sounds like a cheap night to me.


----------



## ddraig (May 18, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I'm out.
> Just had hours cut in work so not only can I not spend ANY money right now I have to cut back about 40 a week from next week.
> 
> Joy.



awww nooo, nightmare and harsh for you 

i will get you 2 drinks and don't want anything in return

could do with/need a real hug tho

cmon u can rant abot your place of work to me
understand if you can't tho mate, been there, take care


----------



## pigtails (May 18, 2009)

Strumpet - sounds like you could have a little sideline in hugs for beer!!


Hope things get better in work.


----------



## softybabe (May 18, 2009)

Marius said:


> I owe Strumps a pint too. Can stretch to another for a hug.
> 
> Free lift down from Will and Debs.
> 
> Sounds like a cheap night to me.





ddraig said:


> awww nooo, nightmare and harsh for you
> 
> i will get you 2 drinks and don't want anything in return
> 
> ...


 
At this rate....you'll have 'em pints lined up all nite hon  whatta say?


----------



## 1927 (May 18, 2009)

Will be there if I can drag my jetlagged butt down there, and I'll thro in a pint for Strumps.


----------



## topaz (May 18, 2009)

i'll try


----------



## ddraig (May 18, 2009)

topaz said:


> i'll try



go on go on go on
you know how crap i am otherwise 

is that an i'll try try or like an i'll try and get a mic sorted try


----------



## Gromit (May 18, 2009)

Go awn go awn go awn go awn go awn @everyone


----------



## Build_A_Fire (May 19, 2009)

Ello people,
This is still occurrin ain't it? 7.30 in Goat Major? I'd like to come along even though I don't come on here that much (though to be fair thats cos me stupid laptop has broken).....


----------



## Gromit (May 19, 2009)

Yep. 

More the merrier. 

We don't bite. 

/lies about the biting


----------



## Strumpet (May 19, 2009)

softybabe said:


> I'm sure we can keep you on pear cider if that helps us see your lovely face at the meet ...recession is a bitch!





Marius said:


> I owe Strumps a pint too. Can stretch to another for a hug.


HUgs are free mister!


ddraig said:


> i will get you 2 drinks and don't want anything in return
> could do with/need a real hug tho
> cmon u can rant abot your place of work to me





1927 said:


> Will be there if I can drag my jetlagged butt down there, and I'll thro in a pint for Strumps.



Oh you lot.....blimey. You're such stars, so fukn kind and make me smile. Ty for being so thoughtful.
Can't come this time tho. No money to get there n back and can't have Saturday off cos funnily enough....not enough staff to cover. 
When I next see you all I have a big hug n big kisses each to give!! 




ddraig said:


> understand if you can't tho mate, been there, take care


Ty 



Marius said:


> Free lift down from Will and Debs.


They're getting train I understand, hun. 




pigtails said:


> Strumpet - sounds like you could have a little sideline in hugs for beer!!Hope things get better in work.


Innit! I wonder if they all know I drink vodka....


----------



## topaz (May 19, 2009)

ddraig said:


> go on go on go on
> you know how crap i am otherwise
> 
> is that an i'll try try or like an i'll try and get a mic sorted try



lol, i will try...u know what my memorys like! if u remember text me and remind me! lol!!


----------



## djbombscare (May 20, 2009)

I'm gutted the one that we dont show up for everyone's turning up to


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2009)

loads will bail by tomorrow mate, watch 

now you've confirmed your non attendance obviously 
i wll get over to brizzle this year


----------



## Build_A_Fire (May 21, 2009)

ddraig said:


> loads will bail by tomorrow mate, watch



And I'm the first, sorry guys 
I have a "trial shift" first thing on Saturday morning - 31 years old and off to do a trial shift....happy days eh


----------



## Gromit (May 21, 2009)

And? Just don't drink loads and stay late. 

Come early and meet people ahead of the next one and take your mind off your trial shift.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 21, 2009)

We're still coming, and by train** as always planned .....  

7:30 will be no problemo for us I don't think.

Sorry you can't make it Strumpet. We'll get round to seeing you in Jackland some other time though! 

**'lift' thing a bit of a misunderstanding I think


----------



## Gromit (May 21, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> **'lift' thing a bit of a misunderstanding I think


 
More a case of my brain not working properly. 

I can't be expected to have a fully functioning brain. 

I work for the government after all.


----------



## Gromit (May 22, 2009)

This is tonight don't forget.


----------



## 1927 (May 22, 2009)

Marius said:


> This is tonight don't forget.



Fickity fuckity fuck. I just assumed, having not checke the date, that it was saturday!!!! Ya a wrong un Marius and no mistake!


----------



## Gromit (May 22, 2009)

I didn't pick the date. I just write down what people want.


----------



## softybabe (May 22, 2009)

is everyone there yet ?


----------



## Strumpet (May 22, 2009)

Well, GC was texting me but I think they've met up by now.




djbombscare said:


> I'm gutted the one that we dont show up for everyone's turning up to


Oi not everyone 



William of Walworth said:


> Sorry you can't make it Strumpet. We'll get round to seeing you in Jackland some other time though!
> **'lift' thing a bit of a misunderstanding I think


Cool ok.  And yes it was Marius being confused heh.



1927 said:


> Fickity fuckity fuck. I just assumed, having not checke the date, that it was saturday!!!! Ya a wrong un Marius and no mistake!


I assumed that too, tbh.


----------



## pigtails (May 22, 2009)

It's a gorgeous evening here - hope they're out doors somewhere!
Have fun


----------



## Gromit (May 22, 2009)

7 of us here so we beat the get more than 6 challenge. 

Any more for any more?


----------



## Strumpet (May 22, 2009)

*waves n sends big hugs all round*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 22, 2009)

I forgot and now im in the doghouse and rightly so......BOLLOX


----------



## Strumpet (May 22, 2009)

Uh oh 

*sneaks Betty a warm blanket*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 22, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Uh oh
> 
> *sneaks Betty a warm blanket*



Im  pants with a head like a broken sieve


----------



## Strumpet (May 22, 2009)

I like pants.....*big cwtch*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 22, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I like pants.....*big cwtch*



I deserve no sympathy

Big snogs back love- ive missed you


----------



## Strumpet (May 22, 2009)

*MMMmmmmmwuah* 

We'll have to play catch up sometime x


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 22, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I deserve no sympathy
> 
> Big snogs back love- ive missed you





pigtails said:


> It's a gorgeous evening here - hope they're out doors somewhere!
> Have fun





Strumpet said:


> *MMMmmmmmwuah*
> 
> We'll have to play catch up sometime x




Well if you three aren't there I don't feel so bad I missed out. We should do a girly one sometime


----------



## Strumpet (May 22, 2009)

Omfg that would be fun


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 22, 2009)

Well all I need is a bit of warning to get a sitter and I'm there


----------



## Riklet (May 22, 2009)

This currently happening? Where people at..?


----------



## pigtails (May 23, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Well if you three aren't there I don't feel so bad I missed out. We should do a girly one sometime



We are the best ones.... it's true!


----------



## Gromit (May 23, 2009)

pigtails said:


> We are the best ones.... it's true!



We only have your word for that as you never made it to the meet 

Chickens!


----------



## pigtails (May 23, 2009)

Marius said:


> We only have your word for that as you never made it to the meet
> 
> Chickens!



did you have a good time??


----------



## Gromit (May 23, 2009)

Yeah. Was nice to meet everyone and shoot the shit. 

Unfortunately I was a bit of a lightweight. Was a bit under the weather (I won't go into detail) so stayed clear of any rounds. I still felt bolloxed after slowly sipping my mere 3.5 beers and left early.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 23, 2009)

*Tips hat to Urbanites*

Great to meet you all last night!


----------



## softybabe (May 23, 2009)

*waves! 
Lovely 2 meet ya spacey....n festival D...extra ta 4 girly company


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 23, 2009)

Hi folks - great to meet you all. & ta for meeting up on Thurs ddraig as well...
Cheers to marius for organising again! Really good time had & now on way home after having a wander around Cardiff earlier

e2a: The Peregrine Falcons on the City Hall are


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 23, 2009)

*Adds* "I haz Welshcakes"  Yum!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 24, 2009)

I'm gutted I didn't make it. But it was my mum and grandsons birthday party in merthyr , didn't get back home 'til late , plus I have a cold which I have selfishly decided to keep to myself how many bodies  actually made it,and was it the biggest welsh meet so far


----------

